# Imported Seiko Watches - Info On A 7T92?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi guys. I have a Seiko 7T92-0FD0 sitting doing nowt so I thought I'd have a look-see what they fetch since I've flipped everything else in sight.

Unfortunately I can't find a single one on google, apart from a photo on a Chinese (?) site with the following information (translated from original):



SEIKO chronograph racing table - your ultimate desire - more dazzling unique strap - silver gray

SEIKO three timing racing table â"€ With the continued spread of the wave of the Athens Olympics, the sport more in-depth people's lives, to the sports watch models shook the altar table SEIKO Seiko watch, filled with

both unique style of movement of gas interest and sense of fashion will create a more youthful, vibrant movement of fashion culture, the streets nowadays sportsman exudes fashion tastes of the "table" love charm .
​









Please don't ask what 'movement of gas interest' is. 

This was bought at a watch fair rather than a jewellers, so I might have gone and picked up something imported. Does that make much difference to desirability? I've only had UK bought stuff in the past (unless you count the monster, which is inexplicably still missing from the UK range).

Lovely looking watch, but the 4 button 32 movement is my weapon of choice when I'm in a Seiko mood really. I just bought this 'coz I liked the light silvery grey dial.

Fickle? Me? :yes:


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

...just like London buses...mine says hello, picked this one up from the bay of e, a week or so ago, was sold with a non resetting chrono hand, a common problem, just needs a simple reset, and all's good.

Sellers pic.

All the best, Rich


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Good looking watches aren't they? That's weird you just picking that one up on the bay, I've never seen another and now I'm looking for info I can't find a damn thing.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

This one is mine. Was just about to list it on the bay when I took a wrist shot and decided to keep it! 




























The dial is such a nice colour. Always reminds me of the platinum dial on the Rolex Yachtmaster (but maybe a bit cheaper). :lol:

Probably end up swapping it eventually but it's gone back in its box now.


----------

